# Does Driving with Uber Eats Raise Your Insurance?



## Uber Eats Driver (May 10, 2021)

I signed up to drive and deliver Uber Eats 2 years ago. I submitted my driver's license, car registration, and car insurance to Uber. Then on renewal the insurance company charged me a raised amount. Does this mean Uber tried to verify and / or notify my insurance company about delivering Uber Eats?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Uber Eats Driver said:


> I signed up to drive and deliver Uber Eats 2 years ago. I submitted my driver's license, car registration, and car insurance to Uber. Then on renewal the insurance company charged me a raised amount. Does this mean Uber tried to verify and / or notify my insurance company about delivering Uber Eats?


I am not familiar with the way it works in Canada. In the States, it varies by state. In NY State Uber must maintain a database of all drivers active on the platform. Insurance companies can access it anytime they want. They usually access it in the event of an accident or annual renewal. Also, in the case of an accident Uber must disclose whether you were online or not at the time of the accident. This is in NY State, I'm sure it varies state by state.

In NY State, if your insurance company found out you were doing UberEats and didn't disclose that or purchase the appropriate insurance, you wouldn't get a premium increase but rather you would get a notice of cancellation. It's happened to plenty of drivers on the forum. Again, I have no idea about Canada.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Why not call your insurance ? Ask them why did my rates go up on a older car ?
Is possible it went up for medical . Here in michigan this is not a joke. 
MY Rate was 95 a month . Then the new medical for Mi Took effect. The next bill sored to 650 a month ! 
I have state insurance . Now that insurance place still wanted 650 ! 
I filed paper work with aaa where i have my home owners . Now i get 105 dollars a month in total .


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

kingcorey321 said:


> Why not call your insurance ? Ask them why did my rates go up on a older car ?
> Is possible it went up for medical . Here in michigan this is not a joke.
> MY Rate was 95 a month . Then the new medical for Mi Took effect. The next bill sored to 650 a month !
> I have state medical insurance . Now that insurance place still wanted 650 !
> I filed paper work with aaa where i have my home owners . Now i get 105 dollars a month in total .


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

Uber Eats Driver said:


> I signed up to drive and deliver Uber Eats 2 years ago. I submitted my driver's license, car registration, and car insurance to Uber. Then on renewal the insurance company charged me a raised amount. Does this mean Uber tried to verify and / or notify my insurance company about delivering Uber Eats?


First, you need to take the time to fully read your insurance renewal. They do not just give a single total amount. There is a breakdown. Then compare that to last year. Then READ your policy. Yes, READ the actual policy.

Chances are, by doing that, you will have your answer.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

kingcorey321 said:


> Why not call your insurance ? Ask them why did my rates go up on a older car ?
> Is possible it went up for medical . Here in michigan this is not a joke.
> MY Rate was 95 a month . Then the new medical for Mi Took effect. The next bill sored to 650 a month !
> I have state insurance . Now that insurance place still wanted 650 !
> I filed paper work with aaa where i have my home owners . Now i get 105 dollars a month in total .


What’s the new medical coverage law all about? That premium jump is outrageous. Are they covering ride share customers at the state level now?
You’re fortunate to get your car insured with AAA there in MI if you’re doing ride share or meal delivery. Here in SoCal, the Auto Club won’t provide any insurance for ride share or anything associated with delivery service, whether it’s pizza, restaurant orders or newspapers. They include a statement to the effect that if you lie to them on your application, including omitting relevant facts about the use of the vehicle, you are committing fraud.


----------



## Uber Eats Driver (May 10, 2021)

Seamus said:


> I am not familiar with the way it works in Canada. In the States, it varies by state. In NY State Uber must maintain a database of all drivers active on the platform. Insurance companies can access it anytime they want. They usually access it in the event of an accident or annual renewal. Also, in the case of an accident Uber must disclose whether you were online or not at the time of the accident. This is in NY State, I'm sure it varies state by state.
> 
> In NY State, if your insurance company found out you were doing UberEats and didn't disclose that or purchase the appropriate insurance, you wouldn't get a premium increase but rather you would get a notice of cancellation. It's happened to plenty of drivers on the forum. Again, I have no idea about Canada.


Hi Seamus, Thank you for your reply post. It is helpful.


----------



## Uber Eats Driver (May 10, 2021)

kingcorey321 said:


> Why not call your insurance? Ask them why did my rates go up on an older car?
> Is possible it went up for medical. Here in Michigan this is not a joke.
> MY Rate was 95 a month. Then the new medical for Mi Took effect. The next bill sored to 650 a month !
> I have state insurance. Now that insurance place still wanted 650 !
> I filed paper work with aaa where i have my home owners. Now I get 105 dollars a month in total.


Hi KingCorey321, Thank you for your reply post. It is helpful.


----------



## Uber Eats Driver (May 10, 2021)

BigJohn said:


> First, you need to take the time to fully read your insurance renewal. They do not just give a single total amount. There is a breakdown. Then compare that to last year. Then READ your policy. Yes, READ the actual policy.
> 
> Chances are, by doing that, you will have your answer.


Hi BigJohn, Thank you for your reply post. It is helpful.


----------



## Uber Eats Driver (May 10, 2021)

Older Chauffeur said:


> What’s the new medical coverage law all about? That premium jump is outrageous. Are they covering ride share customers at the state level now?
> You’re fortunate to get your car insured with AAA there in MI if you’re doing ride share or meal delivery. Here in SoCal, the Auto Club won’t provide any insurance for ride share or anything associated with delivery service, whether it’s pizza, restaurant orders or newspapers. They include a statement to the effect that if you lie to them on your application, including omitting relevant facts about the use of the vehicle, you are committing fraud.


Hi Older Chauffeur, Thank you for your reply post. It is helpful.


----------

